# Holes in my bands



## sloppyjosh (May 6, 2014)

Hello, I'm new to slingshots. I've been getting better at hitting my targets, practice and consistency are paying off.. A friend and I were out shooting today using my Scout with TBG with the bands set up going over the forks. I've probably put less than 100 shots on the bandset that's on it and today I noticed 2 small holes in it, one about 2" from the forks and one about 5 or 6" from the forks. I know they weren't there when we started, we were mostly shooting marbles but did launch a few rocks out of it but there were no fork hits or anything, everything went pretty smooth. Could the rocks be the culprit? or is something else causing the holes in my bands? is a band with a pinhole unsafe to use?

Thanks!


----------



## Arber (Mar 30, 2013)

The problem could have been small holes that went unnoticed, but I would doubt this if these bands were from simple-shot. Another possibility is that it came into contact with anything sharp, my cat has ruined many bands because she likes to play with them.


----------



## Sunchierefram (Nov 16, 2013)

It's probably the rocks. The pouch may be too small for them. And it's probably still safe to use if it's only a pinhole. But then again, I don't have much experience with flatbands. Oh, and welcome to the forum!


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

I would say rocks were to big.


----------



## filipino_saltik (Oct 7, 2011)

as tony starks ones said equiptment malfunctuion it hapens from time to time.... just put another set of bands just make sure you got all things figured out first


----------



## SlingshotMadness (Jan 17, 2014)

I blieve that the rocks may have been a lil to big and as your bands released the rock came into contact and cut small nicks in the bands, and after shooting, the nicks became noticable holes.


----------

